# Has your pet pigeon ever done this? PART II



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

My husband and I use our coffee table as an ottoman.
Yeah, I know, but we do ~ no shoes, though. When Jesse notices our feet, he flies over to the coffee table. He pecks a few times at the socks (color makes no difference) and then "latches-on" with his beak.
He looks so funny gripping the sock. His little feet run-in-place, because they are sliding on the wood.
This has become part of Jesse's nightly exercise program. 
He has even landed on the coffee table, walked to the edge and looked down at my husband's feet. Then I say, "Let Jess bite your feet." My husband removes his shoes & Jesse gets excited.
When Jesse is next to me, on the arm of the sofa, I pull my sleeve down & he grabs my sleeve. He reminds me of a dog, because he pulls from side-to-side while holding on. 

AND, Jesse seems to be "zoned-out" during this time!

Normally, he does not allow us to pet him, although we may kiss him.
When he is "latched-on," we may pet him over and over again ~ he is oblivious to it.

Phyll


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phyll, 

My pet pigeons, (the babies) tug and peck at my feet in socks as well. Although they don't latch on, they will peck and nibble them. They DO however, like to pull on my shirt sleeves and tug on those like you described with the socks (shaking their heads). They soon give up though and don't hold on for dear life! LOL. Have you ever offered Jesse some twigs or straw to play with ? Mine seem to love this and I'm wondering if perhaps they are learning to look for materials suitable for nest building in these pull and grab tactics


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

LOL, Phyll!!!!!!!

Your Jesse sounds like such a funny pigeon.. I remember my pet Tooty hated feet, for some reason they were his enemy and anytime someone sat at the computer he would get out of his room and walk/run down the hall (picture a pigeon running with a flabby, jiggling crop all angry, LOL!) then he would ATTACK!!!

I never understood why he would act this way, it was really funny though because once he comes walking into the living room everyone would put their feet up on the sofa otherwise he would start attacking everybody, one by one very viciously. 

Even though Tooty sadly passed away in 2002 he will always be remembered as he was my sweetest and dearest pet pigeon.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Brad ~ Jesse loves straw and has plenty of it.
He brings the straw over to his "mirror" mate & places it there. Never thought that maybe he was pulling on material to bring it to the nest.
However, his "latching-on" in defense of his territory, is a whole nother story!

Mary ~ Picturing your Tooty charging down the hallway made me laugh. I'm sure he will always be remembered by you, as will my pets. They are all blessings. 

Phyll


----------

